# my old man...pharaoh



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

heres some pictures i took tonight of pharaoh...enjoy


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I love how different he looks! I was wondering what kind of hedgie that is until i read your signature lol. How does a cross like that even happen?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

And what happened to him and his girlfriend? did they have babies?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I am swooning over his ears right now.  I love Pharaoh. What a handsome little dude!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he's so cute! I love his ears, and his coloring. What a beauty


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

to be fair that was just a guess him being a cross breed as no one knew what he was. i now think he is more of a desert hog of some sort. 

There were no babies but nora may be coming to stay again soon x


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh Pharaoh, my love!  

I love how his ears fold down - it's like he's a hedgie convertible! :lol: 

Love the pictures, I will never tire of seeing lovely Pharaoh.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow! What a unique hedgehog! I love the coloring


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Squeeee it's Pharoah!  He is such a doll, I love him! If you ever want to get rid of him, you can send him my way *wink, grin, nudge nudge* :lol: Give him lots of mealies for me!


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha i love him! What an incredibly cool looking hedgehog! Jealous lol he's a cutie!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

He is so cute!

I would also guess some sort of desert species because of those ears!


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a feeling this is going to be a stupid question:

There are Egyptian hedgehogs?!?!?!?!?  
I mean, I knew there were African and European, I just didn't know there were any other species!!

Either way though, uber- adorable. The ears are so cute!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

He really is unique! I love his colors & his ears.. & his paws.. haha hes so cute


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is adorable! Does he always look so wide-eyed?


----------

